# ISO Lasagna: To egg or not to egg



## Lisa110

Hi all 

I have been pondering this for a few days, and I want to know your opinions.  I have been making all kinds of lasagnas for ages, and when it comes to my basic italian lasagna, I always add 1 or 2 eggs, (along with parsley, other cheeses and seasonings, AND depending on how many lbs of ricotta used) to the ricotta mixture.  I've recently come across several recipes where eggs are not added, and I was wondering if anyone out there prefers the ricotta layer minus the eggs because maybe they find it creamier and a better choice, as eggs serve as a binder and solidify it a tad (???).


----------



## buckytom

lisa, i've never added eggs to my lasagna. i'm not sure why you need to bind the cheese layers as it is baked like a casserole, so nothing comes out the sides. i'll have to try that sometime to see if it makes a textural difference.


----------



## amber

I've always added an egg to my mixture, though I think it would be fine without it.


----------



## middie

i always add an egg to the ricotta cheese because that's what everybody else in my family did. i never knew it was optional lol.


----------



## Michelemarie

I always add egg - I think I tried it once and the consistency wasn't as creamy, maybe more dry, I can't really remember exactly, I just remember that from that point on I used egg.


----------



## kimbaby

I always add 1 egg in the ricotta mixture


----------



## Piccolina

If I've got eggs in the fridge I'll usually add one or two. I've also just used egg whites whiched worked well too, both do seem to help bind the cheese a little better (especially true if you're using cottage cheese instead of ricotta).


----------



## Lisa110

I just spoke to my italian chef pal, who had been away for about a month, and he said using eggs is better because, believe it or not, it actually makes it creamier (quite the opposite of what I thought!), and it holds it's shape for presentation (that perfect square), instead of oozing out in a liquidy way, as the cheese separates a little without the eggs.  He said the eggs make a much much smoother consistency, and sometimes he uses 6 eggs to 2 lbs of ricotta!  Hmmm..interesting. I was thinking of making two small test lasagnas and having my family and friends decide which they prefer.


----------



## urmaniac13

Well, personally I never used eggs in my lasagne, except for adding it to the pasta sheet when I make it by myself.  However lasagne is one of those recipes where there is no definitive method, one of those recipes where each and every household has their own recipe which each of them consider it to be "truly authentic and the best".  So if yours works and tastes good with eggs, that would be great!!  Maybe I will try that someday myself!!


----------



## mish

Lisa110 said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my italian chef pal, who had been away for about a month, and he said using eggs is better because, believe it or not, it actually makes it creamier (quite the opposite of what I thought!), and it holds it's shape for presentation (that perfect square), instead of oozing out in a liquidy way, as the cheese separates a little without the eggs. He said the eggs make a much much smoother consistency, and sometimes he uses *6 eggs to 2 lbs of ricotta!* Hmmm..interesting. I was thinking of making two small test lasagnas and having my family and friends decide which they prefer.


 
I usually, not always, add an egg to the ricotta/cheese mixture. Both ways taste good to me - w or w/o. IMO, 6 eggs to 2 lbs of riccota sounds like waaay too much. Then, again, I add a few cheeses to the mixture, sometimes mushrooms and garlic in addition to herbs, as well. It is probably a matter of taste. Perhaps the egg(s) give it a puffier texture, and the whites bind it together, IMO.


----------



## Ishbel

I don't add eggs to the cheese.  I think there's enough cholesterol in the dish without adding the eggs!


----------



## Constance

I always add an egg or two because that's what my recipe calls for. I use the one on the noodle box, with a few variations. I figure the people who make the lasagna noodles know the best way to prepare the dish.


----------



## CharlieD

I always add egg to lasagna as well as ravioly/torteliny/pirogy, whatever they are called, my mom did it, my grandma did it, so do I. Is it right or wrong, I have no idea, I just do it.


----------



## Phil

*I never used eggs 'cause I didn't know better....*

and until I saw, recently, on the Cooking Channel where The Barefoot Contessa used eggs in hers. But, I never used ricotta because we didn't have any the first time I made it and subed cottage cheese instead. Yeah, I've got a lot to learn, but hey, it was a Betty Crocker recipe and everyone liked it! It's really fun to see different variations and I certainly am ready to try several.


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> i always add an egg to the ricotta cheese because that's what everybody else in my family did. i never knew it was optional lol.


 
me too! .............................


----------



## thumpershere2

No eggs, never


----------



## Barbara L

I had never even heard of putting eggs in lasagna. I hate ricotta in my lasagna and love it with cottage cheese.  I'm curious now about whether eggs would make any difference in my recipe, but since I love it the way I have always done it (and my mom before me), I think I'll save my eggs for something else.   

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I had never even heard of putting eggs in lasagna. I hate ricotta in my lasagna and love it with cottage cheese. I'm curious now about whether eggs would make any difference in my recipe, but since I love it the way I have always done it (and my mom before me), I think I'll save my eggs for something else.
> 
> Barbara


 
I agree. I dont see a reason to add eggs to the mixture and I too prefer it with cottage cheese. 

I make veggie lasagnas though because I dont eat red meat. I tend to add spinach to my lasagnas as well and boy, is it yummy! (and healthy too... lots of iron!  )


----------



## kitchenelf

I use eggs too - I use a mixture of cottage cheese, shredded mozzarella, and ricotta (and of course all the correct herbs/spices) - I started out this way using the recipe off the manicotti shell box and then just transferred the same recipe to my lasagna - can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## kitchenelf

Grumblebee - thought you might enjoy Asparagus Lasagna


----------



## Robo410

ricotta is not really a cheese, it is a cheese by product, like cottage cheese.  It will not get gooey when heated...it will separate into tiny curds and thin watery whey.  To make it custardy you add eggs.  Prevents the separation.  Does this mean that all recipes go this route?  not at all.  but if you are using veggies with some water content...ie mushrooms, zucchini, spinach, etc, it is a real good idea to use the eggs to avoid a watery fall apart product.


----------



## Ekim

It's totally nasty without the egg.  It's grainy and just foul. I cannot eat it that way.  That's why I never liked my mom's lasagne.


----------



## Rebam98

I came browsing through this topic, as I was about to start one similar to it.  My mother told me not to add the egg because it makes it taste disgusting.  I always liked the cheese filling of hers - she actually makes stuffed shells.  While making it, you can easily eat the cheese mixture right out of the bowl;  it's super good.  She makes a mixture of mozarella, ricotta and parmesan.  Speaking of which, many recipes call for these layers to be separate, for instance to have a ricotta layer and then a mozarella/parmesan layer on top of it.  Is there any advantage to doing it this way?  Again, I loved my mom's cheese mixture but a.) I like to try new things and b.) I don't know how well it well transfer from stuffed shells to lasagna.  I'm trying to put together a really tasty veggie lasagna as a low cal dinner I can make on Sunday then reheat other nights of the week (I'm a working gal.)  I can use reduced fat mozarella and stuff, it doesn't taste much different than regular.  Any suggestions, as usual, are welcome.


----------



## kitchenelf

Hi rebam - I use the same mixture I use for manicotti or stuffed shells in my lasagna.  I think it will transfer quite nicely and no, I do not separate the cheeses either - I mix everything together.  

I don't think this mixture is nasty without the egg nor do I think it's nasty with the egg - I've just always added the egg as that is what the very first recipe called for when I made manicotti.  I guess I'll just have to experiment and make 1/2 my shells with an egg and 1/2 without to see the difference.  

There's all sorts of recipes.  None or right and none are wrong.  They're just individual - like the people who make them.


----------



## Claire

I've never used eggs, but can see the point in a veggie lasagna.  Veggies really have a tendency to get watery, so if you aren't using pasta, you can wind up with a watery mess.  I'd consider salting and draining your eggplant or squash.  Make sure you really wring out that spinach.


----------



## katluvscake

The way I viewed the eggs mixed with the ricotta is that the egg doesn't do to much to flavor but it just helps give the ricotta a different consistency.  It might also act a binding agent and help hold things together.


----------



## fitness

have tried once with egg, that shall be my last ...


http://www.101cookingrecipes.com
http://www.desserts-recipes.co


----------



## Gretchen

An egg user here. Never without but 6 for the 2# is more than I use. That would be maybe 4 eggs.


----------



## sattie

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I always add egg - I think I tried it once and the consistency wasn't as creamy, maybe more dry, I can't really remember exactly, I just remember that from that point on I used egg.


 
I agree, I think it keeps it moist.


----------



## licia

I've tried it both ways and we couldn't tell the difference so I don't anymore.


----------



## kitchenelf

licia said:
			
		

> I've tried it both ways and we couldn't tell the difference so I don't anymore.



uh oh - now we're in a pickle!!!!


----------



## learning to cook

i just stumbled across this web site when i typed "why eggs in lasagna" into google.  actually i am going to make manicotti.  what a variety of comments on this subject.  i usually don't use eggs b/c i find it faster to mix the ingredients together, heat on the stove, stuff into the shells and then just stick in the oven to melt the cheese on top.  but i like the comment from kitchenelf about trying half with and half without to see the difference side by side.


----------



## VeraBlue

I've always added eggs....usually one per pound of ricotta.  I find it keeps the ricotta from weeping.


----------



## lyndalou

I add 2-3 hard cooked eggs. sliced on top of the ricotta layer, it's a great addition.


----------



## csalt

Corrrrrr...I feel thoroughly ignorant now  When I make it, which isn't that often, I've just done it and looked forward to eating it! ( eggless) maybe I better just stay ignorant...you know the saying " ignorance is bliss"


----------



## Caine

I use 1 cup each, ricotta, grated parmigiano, and shredded mozzarella, and 1 egg, for both my lasagna, my canelloni, and my Melagnon a la Sicilian fillings. I've been doing it that way for thirty years or so, no one has ever complained, and AFAIK, everyone who has eaten it is still alive


----------

